# Trivia 10/22



## luckytrim (Oct 22, 2018)

Trivia 10/22
DID YOU KNOW...
Born 7 January, 1978, Argentine Emilio Palma is the first  recognized person
to be born on the continent of Antarctica...



1. A number of Irish family surnames begin with "Mac-" or  "O'-". What do
these mean in Gaelic?
2. Who Said That ??
"One morning I shot an elephant in my pajamas. How he got into  my pajamas
I'll never know."?
3. Who was duped into becoming the Queen of England for nine  days?
4. Who's image appears on the U.S. one hundred dollar  bill?
5. Who Am I ??
I was an Olympic boxing champion. I beat the pulp out of Joe  Frazier to
become champion and I defeated Michael Moorer in 1994 to win  the heavyweight
crown...again.
6. In which Charles Boyer film does he try to convince Ingrid  Bergman that
she is going insane?
  a. - A Matter of Time
  b. - Three Faces of Eve
  c. - Gaslight
  d. - Fanny
7. Do you recall the make and model of the two cars in the  famous chase
scene in the film, "Bullitt" ?
(Bonus; Which of these 'Muscle' cars was faster in the  Quarter-Mile ?)
8. The spider-webs we see around us are constructed out of  fine, silky 
threads of a certain variety of chemical compounds. Which  compounds are 
these?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Ancient Greeks did not describe the sky or the sea as  blue.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. "son of" and "grandson of"
2.  Groucho Marx
3.  Lady Jane Grey
4. Ben Franklin
5.  I am George Forman
6. - c
7. a 1968 Ford Mustang 390 GT 2+2, and a 1968 Dodge Charger  440 Magnum.
(The Charger is just barely faster than the Mustang, with a  13.6-second
quarter-mile compared to the Mustang's  13.8-second.)
8. Proteins


TRUTH !!
They did not have a word for blue.
In the entire ancient Greek literature there is not a single  pure blue sea
or sky. Ancient Greeks had two words for blue: "kuaneos", a  dark shade of
blue verging on black and "glaukos", which denotes a sort of  blue-grey, as
in Athena's epithet "glaukopis", her grey-gleaming eyes. The  reason is their
imperfect discrimination of prismatic colors, as opposed to  Newton's correct
description (red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo,  violet). The sea was
described as whitish (polios), blue-grey (glaukos) or deep  blue and almost
black (kuaneos, melas). Homer often refers to the sea as  winey, or wine-like
(oinops) when it was calm, and porphureos (purple) when he  wanted to stress
its brightness and movement according to the changing light  conditions.


----------

